# Why you should feel sorry for sauron and Morogorth!



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 1, 2002)

Reason 1: we should look at melkor(morogorth) as a valar he was condemned for expressing himself differently like all the others, like the Gothic kid pushed around in the hallway. Or the geek who choses to participate in civilized activities. melkor emotions and ideas were being repressed.

Reason 2: He was fooled by the dark lord(morogorth) into becoming evil, seduced by the power he would recieved, Sauron was. And furthermore, his lifes work, the ring of power was destroyed. Imagine if motzart's requiem was burned, how would he have felt.

So to state my case these people had every right to become evil, and only in the eyes of those who are good are the life eforts evil. So good and evil is a matter of opinion.


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 2, 2002)

There are some strangely misguided people on this Forum. 

Also, to the best of my knowledge,motzart's requiem didn't give him the ability to kill people and take over the world.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Apr 2, 2002)

wanting to subvert everyone is not expression its dominance and its wrong. there is a difference between expression and reality for instance lets say joe blow got in a fight with jon doe. now if joe rites a song or draws a picture of himself killing jon its ok but if he realy kills him its not. if you dont like the coclor blu its ok for you not to waer it but you dont go down the street and see some one wearing blu and beat them up for it do ya?


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 2, 2002)

yes i do...actually no i dont. Who does? People these days!

in conclusion no i dont. for the reasons other people stated above. And ones that people will state below.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm glad people responded! and yes i would be misguided but see i'm the dark queen wife of the dark lord. See this is an example of a stupid debate.and my strange spontanity


----------



## elvish-queen (Apr 7, 2002)

Ok, no 1) He didn't just express himself differently, he was actually evil, and, as AP says subverting them and all that stuff. The Valar see all (don't they?? I think so) and they could see that he had evil inside.

no 2) He was not fooled, he had evil inside him and at least wanted to go. Evil cannot spring suddenly from good, there had to be some there, (in his case, a lot). And its a good thing that the ring was destroyed!! He had evil plans for that.

But do you feel sorry for him? I don't know, you kinda do because he had that evil inside him in the first place. But some people feel sorry for Gollum, some don't. I guess I feel a bit of pity for both of them. Yup, pity's the word.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 7, 2002)

did you say you felt sorry for the poor guys then???


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 7, 2002)

I agree thier lives were basically shutoff and rejected but their opinions were of that to hurt and damage things that what ameks them evil


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

sauron evil man withy nasty ring plus morgoth made sauron evil bad morgoth


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 4, 2002)

Although it has a great deal of Logic,NO! They were blinded. I did not say agree with thier teachings, I said do you pity them. Like you pity the men who were tricked into serving nazi germany.


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 5, 2002)

i dont pity anyone who done evil things evil bad


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 5, 2002)




----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 5, 2002)

I put "no" because I wasn't sure. Is that ok?


----------

